# My Saturday Night Salad



## Lon (May 9, 2016)

Sliced Avacado/Mixed Greens/Cherry Tomatos/Mushrooms/Olive Oil& Balsamic Vinegar Dressing with Tumeric


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2016)

Looks good Lon, nice and healthy.  I need to eat more salads myself, good practice.


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2016)

Very nice Lon.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 9, 2016)

Looks and sounds delish,Lon-well,except for the tomatoes. Hubby served me a plate of food at a BBQ getogether a couple of weeks ago-the day after I got out of the hospital. Guess he didn`t notice there were tomatoes in the salad and I thought they were red bells. Ummmm,quickly discovered that I STILL don`t like tomatoes-although I did manage to swallow them and I haven`t yet died...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2016)

Looks very yummy.  I wanted to get some salad greens today but refused to pay the high price the store was demanding for them.  I have to get to Aldi's this week to get some.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2016)

Great looking salad. I use to make homemade bread and butter pickles with plenty of turmeric for flavor.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 14, 2016)

Mmmfm Lon, if money were no object I'd move you here to cook for us. Two nights hubby is home it's meat based or take out.


----------

